# Brisket done too early



## smoke hog (Mar 1, 2014)

My smoker jumped temp in middle of nite and my brisket is done 8 hours early. What should I do?


----------



## goliath (Mar 1, 2014)

as i have had this question answered before for a pulled pork i would suggest wrapping it well in foil. then wrap it in towels or heavy blanket and put it in a cooler and bring it in the house or someplace warm if its cold outside. quite amazing how long the meat will stay HOT .. not just warm.

i have done this on a couple of occasions and am impressed everytime.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## hickorybutt (Mar 1, 2014)

I've had pork butts and whole chickens stay hot when wrapped in foil/towels in a cooler for 4-5 hours.  Could have likely gone longer. You can go check how hot it still is at the 4-5 hour mark and if you feel it is coming down to room temp, place the foil-wrapped brisket in your oven on a very low heat (160-170 degrees if possible) just to hold it. Of if you can run your smoker that low, you can use your smoker to hold it if the oven is being used for other things.


----------



## eman (Mar 1, 2014)

GOLIATH said:


> as i have had this question answered before for a pulled pork i would suggest wrapping it well in foil. then wrap it in towels or heavy blanket and put it in a cooler and bring it in the house or someplace warm if its cold outside. quite amazing how long the meat will stay HOT .. not just warm.
> 
> i have done this on a couple of occasions and am impressed everytime.
> 
> GOOD LUCK


^^^^^^^ This^^^^^ But make SURE the brisket is DONE, The internal temp may have been reached ,but the meat may still be tough from not enough cooking time,


----------



## smoke hog (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Yes , brisket is done. It shakes like jello and looks great. Thanks for the quick responses. Love this site!


----------

